# What do you feed your dogs?



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey everyone, 

I thought I would run a sort of poll and enquire into what type of food, how much, once or twice a day, etc.

I feed my dogs "Pets go Raw" by Healthy Choice. They are fed twice a day (morning and night) and here is the breakdown:

Captain (Golden retriever)
Weight: 70lbs 
Morning:1/2 lb 
Evening:1/2 lb

Morgan (presa canario)
Weight: 106lbs
Morning: 1 lb
Evening: 1 lb

Carson (pit X)
Weight:70lbs (currently 10 - 15lbs underweight)
Morning: 1.5 lbs
Evening: 1.5 lbs (once he reaches a healthy weight I will cut back to 2lbs total daily)
Additional: liquid health 5000 & fish oil (1 capsule daily)


My dogs love and thrive on this (and they have very small poops..yay!). Carson came to us almost 3 weeks ago and his health has already improved greatly. His sores are healing his fur is actually beginning to shine and he is quite happy.

The only downside is the cost: 400 mth for the food, but a small sacrifice since the pups do very well on it! 

So, I'm curious about what else is out there and how you all like it?!?!?

:roll:


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I've never heard of that. Is it like a raw diet since you feed pound wise?

I use 4Health Grain Free. My 3 do great on it. Cain and sheba eat 2 cups a day and Ammo gets 3 1/2. They eat once a day in the evening. They all do really well on it and seem to like.it. I just bought two new proteins though so we're trying them out.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I feed Raw -- both of my dogs are between 37-41lbs and they get about 2lbs of meat/bone a day plus some other yummy stuff I ad in


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Noisey neighbors...


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

Cain's Mom said:


> I've never heard of that. Is it like a raw diet since you feed pound wise?
> 
> I use 4Health Grain Free. My 3 do great on it. Cain and sheba eat 2 cups a day and Ammo gets 3 1/2. They eat once a day in the evening. They all do really well on it and seem to like.it. I just bought two new proteins though so we're trying them out.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's a canadian raw pet food company (full meal - 75% meat with organ & 25% fruits/veggies).

One of the main reasons we went raw is because Morgan gets colitis on dry.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Noisey neighbors...


Were you invited?  jkjkjk


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Noisey neighbors...


Noisey/nosey :hammer: maybe both?

Just thought it'd be fun?


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> Were you invited?  jkjkjk


Who asked u madam?



Carson's Mom said:


> Noisey/nosey :hammer: maybe both?
> 
> Just thought it'd be fun?


My neighbors aint too nosey.... cant be flex wont let em in the yard...


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

I feed Jones raw. He is 37 pounds around there. He gets an entirely raw diet, no fruits or veg or anything. It's 80.10.5.5 meat, bone,liver,organs.

He has sensitive skin, and he is doing so much better on raw compared to kibble.

we are what we do repeatedly. excellence is then not an act, but a habit. - Aristotle


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Who asked u madam?


madam? thats a new one.

and you know i just like giving you shit


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> madam? thats a new one.
> 
> and you know i just like giving you shit


Awwww I know... ur just kicking my shin and running behind the seesaw.... lol

And yes madam... trying to sound more gentleman like...


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Well as long as its not ma'am.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

How about just mama? Like hot mama, lil mama, so on and so forth? Lol


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

lmfao no no no those are almost as bad as woman.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

I said im trying to sound like a gentleman not be one, chick lol


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> I said im trying to sound like a gentleman not be one, chick lol


Well then... Madam is insinuating that she runs a brothel.... Hahaha

I feed TotW high prairie and pacific stream formulas. 3x per day right now.

A full handful morning

2/3 handful afternoon

Full hand evening.

When I notice him starting to gain weight not proportionate with his growth, I'll back it down some.

And all the water he can drink until 8pm then put it up.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DickyT said:


> Well then... Madam is insinuating that she runs a brothel....


Hahahaha I just laughed so hard at that.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

I feed raw. 80% meat, 10% bone, 5% liver and 5% other offal. 
My 2 are 6 pounds and 57 pounds and thrive  
We've had no allergy issues or digestive issues since we went raw a bit over 2 years ago.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

DickyT said:


> Well then... Madam is insinuating that she runs a brothel.... Hahaha
> 
> I feed TotW high prairie and pacific stream formulas. 3x per day right now.
> 
> ...


Insinuations arent my thing lol. She knew what I ment...


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

I feed my boy grain free kibble, cup and a half in the morning same at night.
But I leave his food in cage.some times he dont touch it for a while.
But when he eats he eats almost all of it


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Raw Beef and wild game bones meats livers hearts and bone meal all the unedibles for human consumption. got just under 1200lbs today 3 and a half 44 gal commercial trash cans stuff to the brim weight between 380-420 when full. I add in greens, potatoes or rice


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

Phew! I'd hate to know how much that cost ya Stan.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cain's Mom said:


> I've never heard of that. Is it like a raw diet since you feed pound wise?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


It's called "pets go raw" so my guess is it's commercial raw food not raw like most of you all feed.

OP I think it's great you found what works. One of the benefits of raw is the bones keeping teeth clean. Having ground up raw defeats the purpose. You got a link for yours? Just curious what they use as a filler.

I feed 1 cup of Acana regionals Pacifica with pumpkin purée, honey, bee pollen and apple cider vinegar twice a
Day.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

ames said:


> It's called "pets go raw" so my guess is it's commercial raw food not raw like most of you all feed.
> 
> OP I think it's great you found what works. One of the benefits of raw is the bones keeping teeth clean. Having ground up raw defeats the purpose. You got a link for yours? Just curious what they use as a filler.
> 
> ...


Question, what exactly do the extras help with?


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Kain said:


> Question, what exactly do the extras help with?


Pumpkin helps keep stools solid and consistent.

Honey(local and raw is ideal) helps with allergies along with providing good natural energy.

Bee pollen(again local is ideal) helps with various things like allergies, keeps coats nice and soft, great for joint health, overall wellness and illness/allergy prevention for dogs. Great for humans for the same reasons too.

ACV helps in repelling fleas, alleviating allergies, arthritis, establishing correct pH balance for dogs.


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

ames said:


> It's called "pets go raw" so my guess is it's commercial raw food not raw like most of you all feed.
> 
> OP I think it's great you found what works. One of the benefits of raw is the bones keeping teeth clean. Having ground up raw defeats the purpose. You got a link for yours? Just curious what they use as a filler.
> 
> ...


Sure, here's the link: Our Product | Pets Go Raw

It's a Canadian commercial brand but I find it is great for my pups they really thrive.

Here is what's in the raw (they eat chicken full meal):

FULL MEALS - consisting of 75% meats and 25% veggie/fruit (carrots, apples, pumpkin, and romaine lettuce). Also includes organ meats, fresh whole eggs with shells, alfalfa and kelp. Meats used are chicken, turkey, beef, bison, elk and wild Pacific salmon. We are also doing a "blend" of beef and turkey. Chicken, turkey and salmon are "bone in". You should supplement with a suitable oil - preferably animal/fish source and cold pressed.

We also give our pups elk bones, antlers, and brush their teeth (actually my husband does..lol). We supplement with fish oil, Liquid Health K9 Level 5000 Glucosamine.

It works well for us and Carson (rescue pit x) is already starting to thrive! :clap:


----------



## Carson's Mom (Feb 12, 2014)

MamaTank said:


> I feed raw. 80% meat, 10% bone, 5% liver and 5% other offal.
> My 2 are 6 pounds and 57 pounds and thrive
> We've had no allergy issues or digestive issues since we went raw a bit over 2 years ago.


That's great your pups are doing well! We too had lots of problems with our Presa's health prior to switching and now she is doing excellent!

There are excellent kibble out there as well but unfortunately it's not an option for our girl.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Acana, currently feeding the grasslands formula.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I decided today while out grocery shopping to buy a small bag (4 lbs) of Pure Balance Grain Free Salmon and Pea Recipe. Yes, it is put out by Ol' Roy brand food, but I've researched it, and I feel that will be affordable and better for the dogs in one shot. It is higher in protein/fat than what they normally get, but we're going slow. I gave them a 1/4 cup each mixed in with their normal food. We'll see how they do by the time they're completely switched over, and go from there. Roller needs the higher protein/fat as its hard for him to keep weight, even though he's not overly active, and is on a monthly deworming schedule.


----------



## Kain (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm in the process of finding the right food. Tried the 4Health grain free didn't work, Kain is on Fromm Gold puppy (not grain free bc gf is top budget so i'm not comfortable buying 70$ food every month ) so far the only things that are bad is the size if the kibble, and kain has more eye boogers so he is getting stains in the corner if his eyes. Not sure what I should do...


----------



## KMdogs (Apr 22, 2011)

Raw during hunting season and there after, typically 5-7 months raw, they eat what they kill or help kill.. (Deer, boar, bear, etc) Flash freeze.. Sheep and lamb as well.. 80-85% meat, 10% bone, 5-10% organs.. Very little anything else.

When on kibble, Orijen Regional Red/6 Fish


----------



## Kona (Jun 26, 2013)

I feed raw. 
Chicken 1/4 (leg/thigh) chicken hearts, chicken livers, raw egg with shell, and a fish oil pill. 
Usually between 1.75lbs-2.25lbs per day depending on the activity. Haven weighed him but the last time I did he was 56lbs in August.

Just ordered some food from raaw energy. I'll update when I get it. 
alldogs< raaw energy website.


----------

